# Sandgroptoberfest



## deebee (20/7/05)

I have tentatively settled on 24 September for the Sandgroptoberfest even though it is AFL grand final day. It is one of Kooks only free days in his visit to Perth, it fits in with my calendar and there seemed to be no objections to this date when I raised it with the regulars at Big Als brew session on Saturday. So unless someone can convince me otherwise, that is the day. (This may change if the Dockers make the grand final or if aliens invade earth that week. I will keep you posted on those possibilities)

I will make a television available for watching the game, but as Asher pointed out on the weekend, he had a brewday on GF day last year and we spent more time talking beer than watching the game. 

I am not going to brew beer on this day for reasons already discussed. I just want to set up a tasting session where everyone brings a couple of bottles of a beer they made or bought and we all dip in for a blind sample. Everyone will have a sheet with room for comments. Afterwards I will compile a list of all beers with everyones comments so you will get a fair appraisal of your beer.

I will also buy some Crown Lager and Fosters Lager for a triangular taste test. Each taster will get two glasses of one and one glass of the other to blind taste. (Yes they will be small glasses.) It will be interesting to see if there is a noticeable difference and if one beer is actually better (or less bad) than the other.

I might even make up a sparkling red with the Oztops to show the cynics what a reasonable drop it is.

I would like to encourage members to bring along their significant others and I think Ashers Lou already suggested she will be there, so dont be shy.

A few people are making Marzen/Oktoberfest styles. Bring whatever you want. If its beer, well drink it.

Please let me know of any suggestions to make this work better.


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/7/05)

Sounds great. I will be on a minesite in Indonesia the week before so may or may not be back in time. The only time we looked at the TV at Ashers brewday was when there was a bit of biffo so I am sure it wont be a problem. Probably wont cycle if I come as lederhosen tend to chafe quite badly so not a bad idea to bring SWMBO, would probably ditch the car there and get it the next day. Will do my best to be in town that day.


----------



## Goat (20/7/05)

Sounds good Deebee. I'll be there - and I'll speak to SWMBO.

Your thoughts on the footy are well made, but nobody gave a shit in a GF between Brisbane and Collingwood (other than hating Collingwood of course, to which most humans are genetically predisposed) - especially compared with watching the glittering edifice of Asher's setup in action! If however things go well or if aliens land, there may be a fair bit more local interest. 

That being said, Allah has provided us with things like video and DVD recorders which will suffice.....


----------



## JasonY (20/7/05)

deebee said:


> (This may change if the Dockers make the grand final or if aliens invade earth that week. I will keep you posted on those possibilities)



I bet the odds of Aliens invading are better  

Sounds good, I will be there (I have blocked out my availability for on-call this time so I can actually fill my glass). Haven't brewed a octoberfest style beer yet so I will wait and see if I get one done in time. I will be bringing my 'Blind Bastard Belgian' which I hope will not cause permanent vision loss. :lol:


----------



## Asher (20/7/05)

24th September is good for me....

...Queens Birthday long weekend too :chug: so plenty of time to recover

Asher for now


----------



## kook (20/7/05)

I'm available on both that day, or the 17th if it's more convenient for people.

Either way I'll be sure to bring along some goodies to try  If anyone has any requests please just send me a pm.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (20/7/05)

Is it safe to bring the other half if GL is wearing the Lederhosen?

Which begs the question, is it traditional German costume or the Mardi Gras version?

:blink:


----------



## deebee (20/7/05)

Yes, lederhosen with the arse cheeks cut out are very big this year and a whole lot of thigh-slapping fun.


----------



## Tony M (21/7/05)

And somebody must have some "oompah" music (Duckstein style) that can bring along----------------


----------



## BigAl (21/7/05)

Leave it to me.....not part of my CD collection, but know a friend


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (22/7/05)

Count me in. The likelihood of aliens landing are a lot greater than 14 football teams being disqualified before the Grand Final allowing Carlton to suffer a loss against the only remaining team  . 

I'll get out the Nugget and start polishing the Ledehosen.


----------



## kook (23/7/05)

If anyone has any beer requests, please let me know soon, as I'll be near beer shops in the coming few weeks.

Also, I'll be in Copenhagen the weekend after GBBF. I'll try to pick up a couple interesting Danish beers to bring along too.


----------



## Goat (23/7/05)

Look forward to catching up with you in a few weeks Kook. 

In terms of beer requests, it would be nice to have a sample or two of 'real' Maerzens for the 'fest. The only commercial varieties that I've seen and tasted were very pale and not what I would call an amber/red larger. Not a biggy if its a problem, but it might be interesting.


----------



## deebee (23/7/05)

Good call Goat. I second that.


----------



## kook (23/7/05)

I'll see what I can find


----------



## barfridge (26/8/05)

Is everyone ready for the big day? Is the big day still happening?

I'll be bottling my 'fest tomorrow, and hoping it carbs up in time.


----------



## kook (26/8/05)

So long as this is still on the 24th then I'm good.

I've got a couple goodies here in the cupboard for people to try too 

I haven't picked up a proper oktoberfest/marzen yet, but I'll look either this weekend or next.

If theres any extra beer requests for stuff you can't get there, let me know before the 8th, as the 9th or 10th will be my last chance to visit beer stores.


----------



## BigAl (26/8/05)

Im still keen for it  Just put my two kegs of fest beer in the fridge this morning, a month of lagering should see it to the big day.

Deebee, is it all still go?

Al.


----------



## deebee (26/8/05)

No I've changed my mind.


----------



## deebee (26/8/05)

Oh alright then.

Yes I will be bottling my 'fest this weekend too.

Please pray for fine weather.


----------



## Guest Lurker (26/8/05)

My travel plans are firming up and it looks like I am definitely here. Still havent brewed a fest, so it looks like I'll be bringing a different beer, should have the new portable party keg dispenser finished for its debut. Mrs GL has another engagement, so I am only sewing up one pair of lederhosen at the moment.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (26/8/05)

Providing I catch up with deebee in Adelaide I will give him a bottle of my "fest" to take back with him so I can then be there in spirit  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Goat (26/8/05)

Can't wait !

not sure if swmbo and son of swmbo will be attending just yet... (are offspring invited?)


----------



## deebee (26/8/05)

No problems TDA, I can carry back a bottle and add to the fun.

Goat, bring the young fellar along if you want. I think my youngest three (5,7,11) will be around. If it's not raining they can run around in the park and we can watch them from the back yard or run around with them in our lederhosen.

GL, probably best not to cut the arse cheeks out of those lederhosen.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (26/8/05)

WOOHOO!! :beer:


----------



## barfridge (26/8/05)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> WOOHOO!! :beer:
> [post="73913"][/post]​


Vlad, was that a comment about the lederhosen? Frankly I'm dissapointed about the whole lack of lederhosen at this stage.


----------



## kook (27/8/05)

Just had an idea, if someone brings along 2 bottles of LCPA, i'll bring along two bottles of SNPA. Can do a blind tasting?.... 

Maybe someone can bring a skunk fart style APA along too?...


----------



## Hoops (27/8/05)

deebee said:


> I have tentatively settled on 24 September for the Sandgroptoberfest even though it is AFL grand final day.
> 
> I will make a television available for watching the game, but as Asher pointed out on the weekend, he had a brewday on GF day last year and we spent more time talking beer than watching the game.
> [post="67797"][/post]​


The way it should be B) 



Sounds like it will be a really great day for you sandgropers!
With blind comparisons of SFPA v SNPA v LCPA and Fosters v Crown + heaps of HB  I think my trip to Perth is going to be 2 months too late  

Hoops


----------



## Batz (27/8/05)

Hoops said:


> deebee said:
> 
> 
> > I have tentatively settled on 24 September for the Sandgroptoberfest even though it is AFL grand final day.
> ...



Or perhaps one in sunny Queensland as well?

Double as a yeast swap?

Batz


----------



## JasonY (27/8/05)

kook said:


> Maybe someone can bring a skunk fart style APA along too?...



I have one kegged at the moment for a party, I will try and swipe a PET full to bring along. The party goers shouldn't notice


----------



## Linz (27/8/05)

[post="74018"][/post]​[/quote]

Or perhaps one in sunny Queensland as well?

Double as a yeast swap?

Batz
[post="74021"][/post]​[/quote]




Doesn't sound too bad

Cane toadberfest





but the local one here wouldbe sus

Cockroaberfest :huh:


----------



## ausdb (27/8/05)

kook said:


> Just had an idea, if someone brings along 2 bottles of LCPA, i'll bring along two bottles of SNPA. Can do a blind tasting?....
> 
> Maybe someone can bring a skunk fart style APA along too?...
> [post="74015"][/post]​



I'll be bringing a SFPA as I don't think my oktofest is going to be ready (not brewed yet, but there's hope on Sunday!!)

Ausdb


----------



## Batz (27/8/05)

Doesn't sound too bad

Cane toadberfest





Brilliant Linz !

Cane Toadberfest ! :lol: 

This will become a Batz label

Cheers :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Guest Lurker (27/8/05)

kook said:


> Just had an idea, if someone brings along 2 bottles of LCPA, i'll bring along two bottles of SNPA. Can do a blind tasting?....
> 
> Maybe someone can bring a skunk fart style APA along too?...
> [post="74015"][/post]​



Kook

This might sound weird. Have you got room for another bottle? Would be interested in a LCPA bought from Sainsburys, to taste against bottles sold here. Given how different the bottle here is to the bright tank in Freo, I would be interested to see if the Poms are getting something a bit stale.


----------



## kook (27/8/05)

I'll see what I can do


----------



## deebee (8/9/05)

Can we have a quick show of hands please so I can get a grip on numbers before I head off to Adelaide next week?

You are welcome to bring along significant others and offspring, just tell me:
1. Who's coming and will there be any non-sausage eaters?
2. Who's tasting beer and requires a comments sheet made up for them?
3. Will there be any Eagles supporters we need to quarantine :lol: ?

Also please let me know whether you are able to bring a jug.

cheers
db


----------



## Asher (8/9/05)

Hiya deebs...

Gave the 'songs of lurve' CD a good working over in the car between brewery's down south....

1 - Lou & Myself are both looking forward to it... She eats sausages too! (No that's not why I married here  )

2- Comment sheets for both of us would be good. Feedback from someone who likes beer but knows little about it can be useful sometimes....

3- A telly in the background would be good for a score check.....

Managed to bottle a couple of litres of my Oktoberfest for the taste-off before the keg ran dry... What is the plan of attack for the taste off?

Asher for now


----------



## JasonY (8/9/05)

1) Yep I shall be there, getting home will be my usual challenge. 

2) If we are witing comments down then I will need a sheet  

3) Go the eagles (provided they get to the final  )


Don't have any octoberfest but have some pils to bring along ... not the same but its better than nothin. May have some belgian to bring also.


----------



## deebee (8/9/05)

The plan is that everyone gets a pad of comments sheets set out in an intelligent fashion (may need some help here). I arrange the beers roughly by colour and we start light and move dark. Each beer is poured into jugs in another room and brought out with nothing but a number and possibly a style category. Taste it and put your comments on the sheet. (Im tending against using scores but comments would be useful for the brewers.) If you taste your own beer, beer-tasting etiquette would suggest you dont tell anyone its yours just yet. Turn the page and well do it again with another beer. For the comments sheet I was thinking of nothing more complicated than four headings: Appearance, aroma, taste and drinkability, but I am open to suggestions here especially from anyone who has done this before.

Guest Lurker has volunteered to bring a keg of soda water for palate cleansing between beers. Great idea.

At the end of the session if you can still write, select your three favourite beers, maybe awarding 3, 2 and 1 points and Ill get out the calculator, reveal whose beers bore which numbers and award a Simpson Medal and maybe runners up. Finally, we will tear apart our pads so everyone gets to take home the comments pertaining to their brew(s). Then we will face the challenge of emptying Guest Lurkers wheely bin porta-keg so that he can hitch it to the back of his bike and pedal home.

Special events will include a triangular taste test of Crown Lager and Fosters Lager. Sets of three glasses will be presented: two glasses of one, one glass of the other. See if you can pick them apart. See if you can tell which is the boutique beer. See if you can swallow it. It looks like there may also be a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale v. Little Creatures Pale Ale taste off and maybe even a London LCPA v. Freo LCPA showdown: is fresh really best?

Somewhere in there I will point someone who looks bored toward the barby with some tongs and snags. I will provide snags, buns, condiments and a salad. Please bring your favourite beer nibbly.

So will everyone please tell me:
How many are coming?
How many are tasting?
How many beers you will be bringing for tasting? 
Do you have any prizes to donate for the Simpson Medal?
Can you bring a jug?
Can you cook a snag?


----------



## ausdb (8/9/05)

Geez deebee too many questions!

So will everyone please tell me:
How many are coming?
me=ausdb, I think mrs ausdb is working

How many are tasting?
1

How many beers you will be bringing for tasting?
The ba$tards at the bucks party last week drank both kegs of my SFPA so theres none left, maybe I'll have something but it wont be an oktoberfest. Out of the kindness of their hearts that gave me what was left of the beez neez they made at ubrewit so I will bring it for comments

Do you have any prizes to donate for the Simpson Medal?
A dodgy plastic tap I got off ebay (Barfridge hopefully your beers good and you win!)

Can you bring a jug?
Yes, must remember to get it off my mates

Can you cook a snag?
Depends if you class burnt to a crisp cooked or not!

Cheers ausdb


----------



## Guest Lurker (8/9/05)

deebee said:


> So will everyone please tell me:
> How many are coming?
> How many are tasting?
> How many beers you will be bringing for tasting?
> ...



Coming: GL and Mrs GL (although we have a dinner engagement and might not make it to the death throes)
Tasting: GL and Mrs GL (she knows what she likes)
Beers: How many do you want? How about
1 bottle 18 month old barley wine, brewed with 1056
1 bottle 18 month old barley wine, brewed with 1728
1 keg soda water on tap
1 keg British Strong Bitter on tap (also have an ordinary bitter if you want a low alcohol alternative)
Prizes - will have a think
Jug: Have three glass beer jugs, will bring them all if you like
Snags: Sorry I'm a Kiwi, the weather isnt conducive to learning to cook snags
(Mind you it is conducive to holding the Bledisloe and Tri Nations cups)

Other: Will bring a beer snack. Will get Mrs GL to check her cd collection for oompah music. Might be able to get a couple of foldup chairs in the car with everything else.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (8/9/05)

Me and the missus will be there.
Both tasting.
I can bring 2 jugs.
She would have to be starving or pissed to eat a snagger.
I will bring the remnants of my Shoktoberfest, drank the first one already, I do not have party dispensing equipment so may need help in that dept.
For tasting - ord. eng. bitter, cloved wit, stout and of course the fusel surprise.
Happy to help out on the barbie.
Prize? hhmmm, will think about that one.


----------



## Tony M (8/9/05)

TonyM will be there. EnidM (quote) "you boozy guys only want someone to drive you home" will be pleased to meet you all.
I can bring a couple of jugs, a Maerzen of sorts and a lager of great mystery and of course the usual chicken wings or similar. Even a bit of Strauss if you want but it might clash with the football.


----------



## barfridge (8/9/05)

How many are coming?
Myself and Mrs Fridge shall be in attendance

How many are tasting?
me! and cilla will have too odd sip of something that sounds interesting

How many beers you will be bringing for tasting? 
I'll be entering 'very festy' for the tasting comps, and will see what old dodgy stuff I have lying around. I found a bottle of riboozer the other day, I'll bring that along. PLus my ruby strong ale is now 6 months old, and I haven't tried it for 3 months. DO you think I should being a bottle along?

Do you have any prizes to donate for the Simpson Medal?
I may be able to donate one of the spiffy bottle opener rings I'm ordering, if they arrive in time. Otherwise I'll come up with something.

Can you bring a jug?
yes, 1 jug

Can you cook a snag?
yes, and so can Cilla (mrs fridge). And do you need tables or chairs or anything?


----------



## Guest Lurker (8/9/05)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Me and the missus will be there.
> [post="75998"][/post]​


I'm still waiting to meet Vlads Mum. She not interested?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (8/9/05)

I'm surprised at you GL, a married man, and besides shes too old for you.


----------



## Goat (8/9/05)

Wow - I'm impressed with the planning, you are going to have you work cut out for you Deebee - I hope you don't consume too much of that Fusel Surprise....

How many are coming?
Me, Andrea and Reuben (AKA Osama) all of whom will eat sausages and we will bring some fizzy sugar water to get Reuben hyper - that's always fun.

How many are tasting?
Me and Andrea 

How many beers you will be bringing for tasting?
Tough question will bring the remains of a party keg of Old Ale and a bottle (if theres that much left) of an Octoberfest I have been trying to save. Ive got another Occy which has been in the Primary for 3 weeks now Ill rest it until Sunday and secondary for a week so it could be a starter. Ill see how that comes up on the day, but at best it will be unconditioned

Do you have any prizes to donate for the Simpson Medal?
Ill bring a Re Store mash paddle.

Can you bring a jug?
Sorry fresh out of jugs

Can you cook a snag?
If drunk enough - but in that state I excel at giving advice to the snag cooker.

Will there be any Eagles supporters we need to quarantine ?
YES ! - I realise that being a Dockers supporter it is unlikely that you will be busy on the last Saturday of September for several years, but theres no need to be bitter


----------



## Asher (8/9/05)

For the taste off

I'll bring along my Oktoberfest & a CAP....


----------



## kook (8/9/05)

deebee said:


> Please bring your favourite beer nibbly.
> 
> So will everyone please tell me:
> How many are coming?
> ...



Cheers heaps for organising all this deebee, I'm really looking forward to catching up with everyone and trying some new brews! I'll try to bring along some Fishnutz or similar for snacking.

- I'll only be coming on my own, it's my girlfriends sisters wedding on the following day, so she'll be busy with last minute bridesmaid stuff (and watching the final).

- I'll be tasting!! Though I can't get blotto, as I have the wedding to attend the following morning.

- I've got the following to bring from London:
2x Sierra Nevada Pale Ale (375ml? ea)
1x LCPA (330ml?)
1x Stone Arrogant Bastard (650ml)
1x Stone Runation IPA (650ml)
2x Westvleteren Abt 12 (330ml? ea)

I'm still to pick up 2-4 Oktoberfest beers. Unfortunately the two beer shops I frequent do not have any in stock at the moment. One is expecting some Lowenbrau and Paulaner in either today or tomorrow, so If they get them in time I'll bring them. 

- I'll see what I can do about a prize. I'll try to duck into Pitfield beer shop and see if they've got any cool accessories or similar.

- No jug unfortunately.

- I can cook a snag or two.


Couple questions:

What time is this expected to kick-off? And what suburb are you in (I need to work out how i'll get there!).

Cheers!

Anthony...



Edit - One more thing, If you need me to pick up an additional bottle of LCPA let me know. I'm sure I can squeeze it in the luggage. Also, if anyone wants me to pick up the Perth LCPA, let me know too!


----------



## sinkas (8/9/05)

Hi DeeBee,
Both me and my wife, Bev will be attending
We both will be tasting,
We both eat meat,
I will bring my Blunt Intrument Ale
I have one Jug,
I don not enjoy cooking barbeques

Cheers

Case


----------



## barfridge (9/9/05)

oh...I forgot to add, if anyone lives out this way (Morley) and needs a lift, Cilla has offered to chauffer again.


----------



## kook (9/9/05)

barfridge said:


> oh...I forgot to add, if anyone lives out this way (Morley) and needs a lift, Cilla has offered to chauffer again.



Dependant on where deebee's place is and what time this is planned to start I just might take you up on that! 

I'm staying at a hotel in Freo that night, but the beer will probably be stored at my mums place in Bedford. It's not far from the corner of Grand Prom & Walter Road, and I'd be headed back there to pick up the beer anyway.


----------



## deebee (9/9/05)

Sheeesh. This is starting to look big now...

Kook
Barf + 1
GL + 1
Asher + 1
Al + 1?
Tony M + 1
Vlad + 1
Goat + 1
Sinkas + 1
Ausdb
JasonY
Did I miss anyone???

So I am thinking we might limit the official tastings: bring one beer each for the tasting. With around 20 tasters, you will need to bring no less than 1.5 litres of your tasting beer to give us each a 75ml tasting sample. A little more might be better. How bigs a tasting sample in a competition?

Anyway, bring whatever else you want for general consumption, but the more formal tasting part should be limited otherwise it will get out of hand and take too long and we will forget about the Simpson Medal and generally not give a toss.

I am in Kensington and I thought we would kick off at noon, and maybe say the first tasting will be at 12.30. I am close to Canning Hwy so you can catch the 106 from Perth or Fremantle to within a hundred metres or so. I think the Bayswater train station is only about a short walk and a half north from there, but you will have to ask Barfridge about that one. I will PM my address and a map to the above list soon. 

Asher, is TM Al still coming? Shall I PM him or will you see him soon?


(Sorry to be sooking over this so far ahead of time but I am going to Adelaide for a week and won't get a chance to do much organising after this weekend.)


----------



## Asher (9/9/05)

Just fired off an email to Trash Mash AL.... expect a reply soon.


----------



## BigAl (9/9/05)

Sorry Deebee havent checked in a for a few days.

How many are coming?
Yep, me and Keryn both

How many are tasting?
Keryns a non beer drinker, but im working on it.

How many beers you will be bringing for tasting? 
Just the one keg of Vienna lager

Do you have any prizes to donate for the Simpson Medal?
I'll see what i can dig up

Can you bring a jug?
Yep

Can you cook a snag?
Yep.

I'll read the rest of the posts and see what else i should have answered!
C'mon the EAGLES!


----------



## JasonY (9/9/05)

BigAl said:


> Just the one keg of Vienna lager



And I was begining to worry there may not be enough beer  (bring that wit recipe too)

Dave, I can also bring a jug and can cook snagga's. How many jugs do you need we could just drink out of em.  

Lookin forward to it.

'Carn the eagles


----------



## deebee (10/9/05)

Maybe everything seems good on a Friday night with a stein of Oktoberfest in your hand and Australia none for a hundred n something on the telly (Hayden not out at tea!!!!!), but I am starting to look forward to this now...

Maybe on the day we can work out who's in on the Xmas case...?

Like I said before, anyone with any religious convictions whatsoever, please pray for fine weather. Otherwise we are in the church hall across the road.


----------



## kook (10/9/05)

No luck with the Oktoberfest beers! Pitfield beer shop and Utobeer are all out.

My last chance is to head to a Sainsburys supermarket and get some of their branded Oktoberfest which is actually brewed by Meantime in Greenwich.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (12/9/05)

Hey Deebee, Haven't logged into AHB for a week, apologies for the late notice!

How many are coming?
Myself and Mrs Macgilla.Possibly 18month old daughter(Well behaved) in tow but we'll see how many babysitting credits are available.

How many are tasting?
Me only. Mrs Macgilla not a huge beer drinker but will probably have sip here and there. 18 month old a teetotaller at present.

How many beers you will be bringing for tasting? 
I have a tastey Pils to enter that I knocked up using refined techniques from Big Als Brewday! I also have some wheat beer that I can pass off(Not comp worthy by a long shot)

Do you have any prizes to donate for the Simpson Medal?
I'll have a ferret around at home.

Can you bring a jug?
No(Will purchase if neccessary). 

Can you cook a snag?
Yes. May even crank out some links of Bratwurst on saturday17th(Pending return of mincer from the inlaws!)

Looking froward to it fells, been flat out at work, working weekends etc and looking forward to some respite! :beer:


----------



## deebee (12/9/05)

Hey chillaMG,

Glad you responded. Look fwd to your company on the 24th.

So that makes it...

Kook
Barf + 1
GL + 1
Asher + 1
Al + 1
Tony M + 1
Vlad + 1
Goat + 1
Sinkas + 1
Ausdb
JasonY
chillamacgilla + 1
me and mine

Phew... I hope there are no obnoxious drunks I didn't notice when these gigs were at other people's houses.


----------



## kook (15/9/05)

Sorry guys, couldnt get any Oktoberfest beers 

I'm about to fly out this morning. Look forward to catching up!

My suitcase is bloody heavy with beer!!


----------



## Ross (15/9/05)

kook said:


> Sorry guys, couldnt get any Oktoberfest beers
> 
> I'm about to fly out this morning. Look forward to catching up!
> 
> ...



Safe trip Kook, if you ever get over Brizzy way, it'd be great to catch up again...

cheers Ross


----------



## Asher (15/9/05)

Plenty of beer here still Kook....I've got a couple of bottles of my BOS Marzen in the fridge ...

Asher for now


----------



## BigAl (15/9/05)

Based on previous AHB sandgroper days out, shortage of beer has never been a problem, and im sure oktoberfest will be no different  ... trying to find a beer less than 6.5% alc for a "spacer", now thats a challenge. :chug:


----------



## Goat (17/9/05)

Eagles v Sydney GF...... hope that TV is still on Deebs.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/9/05)

Goat said:


> Eagles v Sydney GF...... hope that TV is still on Deebs.
> [post="77795"][/post]​



I don't think deebee GAF Goat  

He is is fine form so reckon you boys will have a top day.
Have fun.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Goat (18/9/05)

Yup - he's a Dockers man. Sad but true.


----------



## BigAl (20/9/05)

Someone that can still support the dockers after this many years of failure and dissapointment is a true supporter.

Any late requests for Sat Deebee?...tv maybe....


----------



## barfridge (21/9/05)

Will this be at Chateau Deebee, or the park across the road?

If it's in the park, do we need to bring chairs etc? (And of course if it's in a park we'll all need brown paper bags, then we can swig straight from the bottle).


----------



## deebee (21/9/05)

The weather is looking good so we will be at chez nous and not the church hall across the road. The park is out the back gate so that young Reuben Goat can run amock and we can all go down for a half time kick to kick. The TV will be on for anyone who GAF, and as TDA called it, I won't GAF except if someone calls me in to see replays of Barry Hall giving Eagles defenders right hooks in the guts.

Chillamagilla is planning a couple kilos of homemade German sausages and with all the imported and home-crafted beers, we are in for a real treat. 

My only requests are for all those who said they had jugs to bring one along. No smutty replies please. We might be a few short on chairs but there is a long low wall perfect to sit on. If you would like something more comfy for your backside feel free to bring a fold up, but don't sweat it if room is a problem as we do have a small collection.

Remember, bring along just one beer for a formal tasting. Feel free to bring anything else for fun.

I'm still at Adelaide airport right now and will PM my address and a map when I get home today or maybe tomorrow.

cheers
DB


----------



## kook (21/9/05)

All the beer survived the plane safely!


----------



## JasonY (21/9/05)

For those of us who GAF what time are we kicking off? 

Will be bringing:

1 x jug
pils for the taste test
1 x 750ml PET of APA for the LCPA, SNPA taste test (don't think it will stretch far )
1 x green pils for consumption
maybee some belgian for critique and to make sure everone is pissed 
some kinda boring nibbles like chips ...

Looking forward to it!  Go the eagles :super:


----------



## deebee (22/9/05)

Have sent address to 

Goat
Big Al
kook
barfridge
sinkas
Asher
Vlad the Pale Aler
JasonY
chillamacgilla73
ausdb
Guest Lurker
Tony M

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## ausdb (22/9/05)

Mrs/ms ausdb has decided to grace us with her presence so there will be two of us.

I will bring 1 x jug
2 PET of SFPA for tasting

some sewercider its tastes ok according to GL
some beez sneez my mates made for critique

And what would an oktoberfest be without fresh pretzels!!


----------



## Goat (22/9/05)

There is a new chap called "Corellion" that Barfridge welcomed a week or so ago, it would be good to get him along.

I think he's a Phd Chemistry student or something, so there could be some brain picking possibilities in there too....


----------



## barfridge (22/9/05)

I've already talked to him about it, but he's one of those strange footy loving folk. We'll try again for the next gathering.


----------



## sinkas (22/9/05)

hi there,
Just letting you know that we will not be getting tere until about 1.00pm or so.

CHeers

Case


----------



## deebee (23/9/05)

sinkas said:


> hi there,
> Just letting you know that we will not be getting tere until about 1.00pm or so.
> 
> CHeers
> ...



A few in this boat. We might start tasting later. See how we go.


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/9/05)

We are still aiming for 12.


----------



## JasonY (23/9/05)

I'll be there at 12! Have been told by SWMBO that if she is giving me a lift it is b4 bounce down B)


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (23/9/05)

I'll be aiming to run through the banner at deebees around 12 o'clock. 

A good mate from down south dropped by last night with some hop plants I ordered through his Tassie contact(1 x Tettnanger, 1 x Hallertau & 1 x Pride of Ringwood). I already have a POR that deebee gave me but I thought it died so I purchased a back up plant. Deebees beast resurrected itself last weekend and I now have a surplus POR rhizome with shoots. I will bring the extra plant tomorrow and if anyone wants it let me know(It cost me $20).

Till tomorrow
Chilla


----------



## ausdb (23/9/05)

chillamacgilla73 said:


> Deebees beast resurrected itself last weekend and I now have a surplus POR rhizome with shoots. I will bring the extra plant tomorrow and if anyone wants it let me know(It cost me $20).
> [post="78956"][/post]​



SOLD :excl: 

ausdb


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (23/9/05)

ausdb said:


> chillamacgilla73 said:
> 
> 
> > Deebees beast resurrected itself last weekend and I now have a surplus POR rhizome with shoots. I will bring the extra plant tomorrow and if anyone wants it let me know(It cost me $20).
> ...



I see $20 from asudb any higher bids, last call. Going, going, gone. Sold to ausdb!

See you tomorrow. :beer:


----------



## barfridge (24/9/05)

Today is the day! And the weather looks brilliant. Just remember to bring a hat along.

I'm polishing the lederhosen as we speak


----------



## Guest Lurker (24/9/05)

What a jolly fine day it was. Lovely fine weather, good company, great beers and good food. Its actually still going, the only reason I am not still there is I have a dinner engagement.

Photo 1

L to R
Kook
Asher
Big Al
Mrs Asher
Mrs Chillamagilla
Vlad the pale aler
Mrs BigAl
TonyM
AusDB


----------



## Guest Lurker (24/9/05)

Here is our host, Deebee, pouring (yes, read it and weep), TWO bottles of Sierra Nevada Pale Ale provided by Kook.


----------



## Guest Lurker (24/9/05)

And here is our main man Kook with the Ruination and Arrogant Bastard. Certainly ruined our palate for anything else, but surprisingly smooth.


----------



## Guest Lurker (24/9/05)

Here are some of the beers Kook provided for the day. Exept for the one on the right which is a barfridge original


----------



## Guest Lurker (24/9/05)

Here Jasony, Barfridge, Goat and Deebee pretend not to notice the Eagles are losing and that sausages are more interesting


----------



## Kai (24/9/05)

Ah, I was wondering how long till the survivors started to straggle in. Great photos, GL.


----------



## Guest Lurker (24/9/05)

This is Vlad the Pale Alers approach to a fire extinguisher with the dip tube still in and a trigger. Note the use of 1) some storm water pipe, 2) a bolt and 3) a g clamp to enable smooth beer pouring.


----------



## big d (24/9/05)

looks like another great day in wa.
outta curiosity how did the tasters find the arrogant bastard and ruination.also curious as to how you found the sierra nevada to lcpa.


cheers
big d


----------



## Guest Lurker (24/9/05)

Here is my opinion

SNPA is a bigger malt and more obvious hop flavour, but LCPA is a more complex and better crafted beer, I taste a layering of malt flavours in LCPA whereas SNPA is more one strong flavour. More of a Chinook flavour in SNPA, none of the tropical hop flavours that you get in LCPA. Both good beers, but LCPA more thought out and better crafted in my opinion.

Ruination, on the other hand, very drinkable for the IBUs and quite smooth. Tastes like a lot of the supposed 100 IBUS come from late, short boil time additions. Quite bitter but not harsh. A very fine beer.


----------



## barfridge (24/9/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> Here are some of the beers Kook provided for the day. Exept for the one on the right which is a barfridge original
> [post="79260"][/post]​


Nice work GL, you managed to capture the best bit of that beer, 'cos it certainly wasn't the taste.


----------



## Kai (24/9/05)

Great label, barf!


----------



## deebee (24/9/05)

OK, so tomorrow Vlad and the Lurker have to come back and collect cars and kegs. If the two of you can time it for early arvo, we will relax and have a quiet couple. Anyone else feel like dropping in? I will try to get hold hold of a couple of limes for Vlad's impeccably smooth home made vodka.

Good to know that we organised the WA Xmas case as well: "Two bottles for each other participant to Simon's place before Christmas." Done. No pussy footen around like a bunch of east coast nancies.

And for an opinion on the SNPA, I second GL's analysis above. LCPA is a better beer all round but bear in mind BigAl's comment on the extremely high drinkability factor of the SNPA: "Whereas you might be able to have 11 pints of the Little Creatures, you could probably take this one to 14." A good point well made, thanks Al.

Thanks to all comers for sharing in the fun.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (24/9/05)

what they all said


----------



## Kai (24/9/05)

I don't think I can manage a session on LCPA. The tropical fruitiness of it makes it feel too sickly sweet after just a couple.


----------



## BigAl (24/9/05)

Thanks for a fantastic day guys, especially to Deebee and family for hosting the fest. I must say the beers today really were first class, a great day all round.

Cheers


----------



## kook (24/9/05)

Cheers Dave for hosting a really good day! I really enjoyed myself, and tried some damn tasty beers (and food!) in the process


----------



## BigAl (25/9/05)

whats just as impressive is everyones ability to type on their computer after an 8 hour drinking session. :chug:


----------



## jayse (25/9/05)

BigAl said:


> whats just as impressive is everyones ability to type on their computer after an 8 hour drinking session. :chug:
> [post="79300"][/post]​



Iam impressed you can even look at the computer screen after such a day!

What i saw last nite was real and not just fantasy?
jayse


----------



## JasonY (25/9/05)

Cheers Deebee for a great day out, my head is thanking me for it at the moment  All of the beers were great and it was good to catch up.


----------



## Goat (25/9/05)

Yet another great event!

Thanks Dave and Elaine (spelling ?) it was great fun - and if it wasn't for the fact that I trashed my sunnies, the Eagles went down and I think I've broken my finger (in a very poor attempt to take a screamer out the back) it would be hard to beat ! 

Not a bad beer to be tasted and some amazing imports thanks to our foreign correspondent Kook. I have to say that LCPA fresh from the bright tank has it all over the SNPA - though I guess that's not a fair comaprison.

Great day guys - can't wait for the next one !


----------



## JasonY (25/9/05)

big d said:


> outta curiosity how did the tasters find the arrogant bastard and ruination.also curious as to how you found the sierra nevada to lcpa.



The ruination lived up to its name, _very_ hoppy and bitter not sure about the 100IBU but it was bitter but lots of body to match and I think it was 7.7% bit much for a session beer but it makes the tastebuds run for cover. The Bastard was definately a lesser hopped beer  but it is still bloody hoppy there was a bit more of the malt coming through in that one or maybee the hop receptors on my taste buds were dead from the ruination. Both big beers which would be dangerous if on tap! h34r: 

Agree with the comments on SNPA, seemed more malty to me and a good wack of chinook in there. Not as sweet as LCPA, but I would like to taste it on tap to see how it compares to fresh LCPA.

The craftbrewed beers were bloody great, at least 4 ocktoberfests, ESB, pils, triple, cider, ashers soured beer sure there were a lot more but my brain can't rember them all. The sodawater keg by GL was a great idea too!

Thanks again deebee & family.


----------



## Tony M (25/9/05)

Well folks, I surprised myself by waking up yet again this morning, though even the easy Sudoku puzzle in todays paper seems a bit of a challenge.
Thanks DeeBee for a great day. The beers were, without exception, top quality (and lets not forget the Chillawurst) and the company most convivial. Enid enjoyed herself. In fact she was quite impressed. Perhaps in her mind she had visualised a backyard full of paralytic fools, having lived with one for forty years.
Looking forwards to the next one.
Cheers.

edit edit. Just found a Re store mash paddle in the back of the car. Now I know I was not the last man standing so did I knock it off or did Goat just have pity on me.


----------



## sinkas (25/9/05)

Hi all,
Hats off to the House of DeeBee,

Goat, I woudl be happy to take a look at your finger, cant do much for fingers, except tape them up properly, so If you want it sorted out, give me a call, Ill PM my number (I could do with the practice).

Case


----------



## tdh (25/9/05)

Pity WA is sooo far away.

Gotta love the t-shirt deebee! How long have you had that fossil?

tdh


----------



## BigAl (25/9/05)

Tony, 

You were up there with the best of the tastings, hence the winner of the mash paddle....i think it shall be a tradition, the oktoberfest mashpaddle winner, well done!! :beerbang: 

Cheers.


----------



## ausdb (25/9/05)

Deebee and Ayleen (mrs deebee)
Thanks for hosting a great day

Excellent beers, bummed out that I missed the SNPA but really enjoyed the Ruination IPA. As for our own efforts I dont think there was a beer there that I didn't enjoy and of course the excellent food. I have a few suggestions for the future brewday holders

Vlad's brewday could have a session on making distilled water! or make that memory loss water. I got home then went looking for the hops rhizome I got from Chilla and in a fit of panic rang deebee to to get him to look for it because I couldnt find it. A few hours later I looked in the fridge to find it sitting there. The problem is I couldnt remember unpacking the esky!!

If Chilla holds a brewday then a sausage making demo is in order

And best of all even mrs ausdb enjoyed herself

Cheers all

ausdb


----------



## deadly (26/9/05)

How did the Crown V Fosters test go ... could you pick a difference?


----------



## Tony M (26/9/05)

deadly said:


> How did the Crown V Fosters test go ... could you pick a difference?
> [post="79468"][/post]​



I think we forgot to do it!


----------



## deebee (26/9/05)

Yeah tootally forgot to even buy the crap beer so sorry about all the beat up. At least it leaves us with something to do next time. Anyway there was no room for crownies with all that arrogant bastard and ruination ipa to be drunk!

TDH, that grumpys tshirt was my prize for being your 100th mail order customer! That will give you some idea of its age. Still in good nick and standard uniform for AHB get togethers.

I still have two plastic jugs and a directors chair with a rowing team's emblem on it. Claim your lost booty and I will set it aside or bring it to the next gathering. (Goat found his keys and ausdb found his rhizome so not a bad L&F effort all round.)

Thanks to all for bringing great beer and essential oils (and in many cases leaving some behind!!!) and for being great company. It's amazing how 8 hours can just slip on by. Aileen didn' t even have to resort to plan B which was, "Well it's been lovely but I have to go and visit my Mum who is missing me."

:beer:


----------



## sinkas (26/9/05)

Hi there DeeBee,
That is my deck chair, and I think one of the jugs is ours.

I left a few bottles of my Belgian Strong ale, in king browns in ya fridge.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (26/9/05)

I theres any of AusDB's pretzels left, I'll have 'em.


----------



## BigAl (26/9/05)

Deebee,

I think the jug is mine, one with a blue cap on the bottom with the space for ice? 

It was so much fun its got me thinking.....whats next up on the sandgroper brewing calender?


----------



## ausdb (26/9/05)

sinkas said:


> Hi there DeeBee,
> That is my deck chair, and I think one of the jugs is ours.
> 
> I left a few bottles of my Belgian Strong ale, in king browns in ya fridge.
> [post="79579"][/post]​



Minus one now Case, Dave and I polished one off yesterday arvo!

Ausdb


----------



## ausdb (26/9/05)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> I theres any of AusDB's pretzels left, I'll have 'em.
> [post="79580"][/post]​



When I get my Sh!t together and host a brewday I promise pretzels will be on the beer snack list. By how they went then a double batch is probably in order too!!

Ausdb


----------



## barfridge (26/9/05)

I agree, they were fantastic.

The standard of brewday snacks just keeps getting better. I think its about time I pulled my finger out and came up with something.


----------



## JasonY (27/9/05)

My placcy jug should have JY on it, looks like three owners and 2 jugs :blink:


----------



## Asher (27/9/05)

Yep top work everyone.....

Mrs Asher & Myself had a great time... Managed to back it up on Sunday for her 30th too

I wish this cold sweat would go away....

Asher for now


----------



## deebee (27/9/05)

JasonY said:


> My placcy jug should have JY on it, looks like three owners and 2 jugs :blink:
> [post="79631"][/post]​



Fear not JY, yours is marked and accounted for. It looks like the other two belong to Al and Case.

Case that Belgian is very nice and ausdb and I enjoyed one of the bottles very well the other day. The last bottle is going into my cellar. Maybe bring it out at a future gathering when it has got some months behind it.

Kook, your bottle of Fullers Vintage Ale is already under the floorboards. Like the Titanic, it awaits the iceberg of some future AHB gathering.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (27/9/05)

Thanks for putting on a great show deebee and family. 

Mrs macgilla, Ms macgilla jr and I had a wonderful arvo and the standard of beer keeps blowing me away! Mrs macgilla expected a swim through and was pleasantly surprised at 'your high brow antics'! I have well and truelly started the slippery slope to AG and am looking forward to the next sandgroper gathering. 

It was also great meeting Kook, GL & TonyM. Did GL come back later for the tree climb/avocado raid??

My only complaint would be the lack of lederhosen with cheeks missing!

ms Macgilla jr is scooting about the yard with a grin from ear to ear on the deebee hotrod. Thank you again.

Cheerio all and how many sleeps to the next get together.... :beer: 

Did anyone see a tupperware container(Snag carrier) after the show?


----------



## sinkas (12/10/05)

Hi all,

My attempt to instigate some German festivity, meet me and some others at :7.30 pm this Friday at:

German Club (Rhein-Donau Club) 
110 North Lake Rd
Myaree 6154
Western Australia 
Tel: +61 8 9330 6488
Fax: +61 8 9330 6626

Please reply to this email with numbers so I can change the booking before the night.

Please pass this onto anyone who like a good beer and a Wurst or two

Cheers



Case Sinclair


----------



## sinkas (12/10/05)

Bump for those crazy sandpeoples


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (12/10/05)

...but don't mention the war. :lol:


----------



## ausdb (12/10/05)

sinkas said:


> Bump for those crazy sandpeoples
> [post="82352"][/post]​



Ooohhh Myaree is a long drive to dodge RBT's all the way home


----------



## JasonY (12/10/05)

Would like to go but it is a bit of a hike from my place


----------



## barfridge (12/10/05)

Sorry, but North Albany is a bit too far away for me, plus I don't finish work until 9pm. Which is a real shame, because I'm in the mood for some good beer and hearty german food.

Oh well, maybe next time, or on a weekend.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (13/10/05)

Without sounding like a hill billy bumpkin, it is a bit too far for the MacGilla clan to venture. Would have loved to sample some more tip top beers and some authentic wurst. Any Sandgroptoberfestites going that sampled some chillawurst could perhaps please send me some comparison/feedback with the Deutcher Club's snaggers? Perhaps a comparison of soft pretzels also? Damn, keys getting slippery with all this drool......

Enjoy the tastey treats on offer ya lucky buggers!
Weekend would be suit me better. :chug: 
cheerio
Chilla


----------



## Goat (13/10/05)

Thanks for the invite Sinkas - I'd love to come, but I can't make it - sorry.


----------



## Goat (13/10/05)

I'm with Barfy though - I feel the need.... 

What is the Sandcalendar looking like on the leadup to Chrissy?


----------



## BigAl (13/10/05)

Case,

This friday is out for me, but im sure there might be a free weekend in the leadup to christmas to sample some summer beer. :chug: 

Cheers


----------



## Tony M (13/10/05)

sorry but you must count me out as well


----------



## sinkas (13/10/05)

Hi all,
I dont want to claim any responsibility for this proposed outing, Its really just that the German club is have a month long fest, and I thought I would be mad not to check it out, It could be utter crap. maybe its good if I go along and report back..

Case


----------



## deebee (14/10/05)

Sorry I can't get there either.


----------

